

Tell HN: make HN comments display on blogs via trackbacks? - scrollinondubs

Conversations on HN are so quality and yet most of the world never sees this commentary.  It'd be great if HN comments could be made to appear in the comment areas of the posts themselves. And here's why:<p>The conversation gets bifurcated otherwise.  Some post authors will recognize and manually compensate by updating the post with a link to the HN comments but that requires awareness &#38; manual intervention of the author.  Granted, it can be argued that comments are already distributed amongst silos like Friend Feed, Twitter, FB, etc. But HN comments tend to be such high quality and they're only exposed to the sliver of people that happen to come to the post via HN. Making them sync to the comments of the post itself would expose the rest of the world to the high-quality discussion occurring here.<p>I'm no expert on how comments work but is there a way to implement this with minimal engineering by making use of the track back feature? What are the negative implications for doing so? If it's not possible or proper use of that feature, it seems like they could integrate w/ Disqus, Intense Debate, Wordpress, Typepad and Blogger and thereby cover 90% of the comment systems out there.<p>At any rate, this is how I wish it worked and it seems like there might already be a convenient mechanism for doing it.<p>Thoughts?<p>sean
======
gojomo
Conversations being split can be a feature; I know vaguely what to assume when
writing for the audience here, but not at random other sites to which my
comment could be syndicated without my knowledge.

And if that other audience responds _there_ , I may not know, and if that
other audience arrives _here_ , the quality differential you've observed may
evaporate.

A tech blog did this with HN comments at one point and I registered my strong
objections in that thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639874>

~~~
scrollinondubs
@gojomo- Would you object if it only pushed the comments out to the blog
provided the commenter checked a box giving it permission to do so?

sean

~~~
gojomo
I wouldn't object about my own comments, because I'd opt out. I'd still have
doubts as to whether it was a good option for the community, but that's really
up to PG and the YC crew.

BTW, signing your comments is discouraged as redundant, since your username
already appears and you can put more info on your user page. See the site
guidelines: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

